# It was worth the 6 mile walk.. I got one!



## Fay Prozora (Jun 3, 2015)

I walked all the way up to the new Harbor Freight store this morning and I came home with a brand new pressure pot! It is a nice one and I'm in hopes all will work out. I got some hardware to convert it and such. Also found a few other things too. I asked the store clerk how long ago they had opened and he said about a month ago. I told him I hope they stay in town. Any way for the no pictures , didn't happen club,, here is a picture of my pot.. Enjoy. It is a 3 mile walk to the store and a 3 mile walk back home but it was down hill back home. Good thing I had my grocery cart and the box fit perfectly in the cart so no problems getting it home. Fay


----------



## Edgar (Jun 3, 2015)

Now that's dedication & determination! Way to go Fay.

I had to use a vice grip plier to unscrew the pick-up tube from the lid on mine, but it didn't take just a whole lot of effort. I would leave the angled inlet tube in place - even though you have a baffle plate on the top of your mold rack, the angled tube will further help to keep the air flow away from your molds.

Can't wait to see your results.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jun 3, 2015)

I tried the vice grip pliers to get that tube out of the lid but it is a no go. Maybe I'm just not strong enough to unscrew it. Will try again later on. Funny thing is I went with the instructions for the rack but it is a tad too large for the pot. It would work if I knock the corners off I think. I'm definitely going to put some thing in the bottom of the pot as it is rounded there and I want my molds to lie flat on the bottom. I'm going to go to Sears now to see if I can get a cap that will fit where the paint outlet port is. The one I have is a tad too small so I think one about 5/8 will fit there. The other cap fits pretty good on the end of the regulator fine if I wrap it good with the thread seal tape. The air compressor will be here tomorrow along with the hose and other fittings. I may wait until tomorrow to go to Sears. I do need to go to Rite Aid to pick up a couple of items so will go head and go now. I want some ice cream. Grrr...  So much for losing some weight.... Ice cream here I come!   Fay


----------



## tomtedesco (Jun 3, 2015)

I agree with above comment, hope the pressure pot works to your satisfaction.


----------



## Sabaharr (Aug 6, 2015)

I also agree with the above comment. I want some ice cream.


----------

